# Today's acquisition



## Tortuga (Dec 17, 2014)

Very nice score.


----------



## PirateShipp (Mar 10, 2015)

that is awesome. I'm quite jealous. They're beautiful :]


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

They look ready for a housing voucher for the winter.
Oh wait, you're in Florida! They're retired.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

DirtyLittleSecret said:


> They look ready for a housing voucher for the winter.
> Oh wait, you're in Florida! They're retired.


 Yes, used to living in manufactured housing developments. So the relocation will be an easy adjustment. 

I left enough limb to just wedge them in a medium hive body with another user that one to allow for the depth. Now to give them some drawn comb above to move into.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Here they are about to be placed in their new home.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Congratulations on the "capture." There was an open air hive near my apiary last year that I couldn't get to and save. It was about 25-30 feet off the ground in an oak tree. The location was about 25 feet from the trunk where the limb was about 6" thick. I spent a lot of time trying to figure out a way to get them but nothing worked. Glad you rescued that hive.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

VERY cool. I've never seen one of those in person. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Did you cut off the combs and rubberband in enpty frames? Nice looking hive...notice a Queen?


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Did you cut off the combs and rubberband in enpty frames? Nice looking hive...notice a Queen?


As it turns out the limb once cut off wedged into a medium hive body. So I stacked two hive bodies together to allow for the depth they had built to. I will have a third medium with drawn comb above that. In the spring during build up, if they have not already moved up, I will add a frame of brood in the top box. Once I catch the queen up there I will add a queen excluder to not allow her back down to the limb. 25 days later I will remove the limb. That's the plan anyway.

I did not look for the queen. I did see some fresh brood though.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

D Coates said:


> VERY cool. I've never seen one of those in person. Thanks for posting.


You can't really tell from the photos, but they have about 6 combs built there at about the depth if a standard deep. So overall about equal to a 5 frame deep nuc.


----------

